# IML Super DMZ 3.0 Log/Review



## _LG_ (Feb 21, 2014)

Product arrived today.   I said fuck it and popped two.  I plan on taking two per day til their gone.   I'm currently running 200 mg test e and 700 mg tren a with 1 mg arimidex eod.  My calories are slightly above maintenance.   I train at least 3 days per week, push, pull, legs.  Cardio on the same days.  I'll post up my routine and macros tomorrow.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 22, 2014)

Macro profile for non training days. 


Carbs all come from raw unpasteurized milk and organic veggies. 

Training day macros



My main meal of the day is at noon.   This week has been 1.2lbs chicken breast and 1.1 lb broccoli. 

Next week is 1.4lbs gf beef liver and 1 lb mushroom and onions. 
Next training isn't until Tuesday morning.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice still waiting on mine


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 22, 2014)

Prince doesn't like you.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I see I will start mine march 5th mardi gra here so liquor will be flowing.But ash Wednesday is balls to the wall


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 25, 2014)

Felt good in the Gym this morning,  can't say I noticed any Difference but it's hard to say this early. 
Incline bench 6 x 12 10 8 6 4 3
Bb jammer 6 x 10 10 8 8 6 6
Cable crossovers 6 x 10
Reverse flyes 6 x 12
Tri pushdown 6 fail
Rope pushdown 6 fail
Decline bench close grip burnout.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2014)

Woke up with plans for a pull day,  but my upper body was very tight,  so I hit legs instead. 
Leg extensions 4 x 8
Squats 6 x 10
Sldl 4 x 8
Seated calf raises 6 x 12
Not sure if it's the dmz but I've had some acid reflux the past couple of days.   Other than that,  no sides.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2014)

Pull day
45 hypers with plate 6 x 10
Bb rows 6 x 8
Deads 6 x 6
Pulldowns 6 x 12 
Face pulls 4 x 10
Ez curls 6 x 8
Cable curls lots

Pumps are awesome.   Still getting acid reflux but it's no big deal.   Strength still climbing. 
I weighed 237 when I started,  forgot to mention.   So far so good.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 3, 2014)

LG,
Count me in to follow you. I just started yesterday with 3.0 and started logging it here today.  I noticed you got some acid reflux also. Do you normally get heartburn? 
Keep posting. Let us know how its going.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> LG,
> Count me in to follow you. I just started yesterday with 3.0 and started logging it here today.  I noticed you got some acid reflux also. Do you normally get heartburn?
> Keep posting. Let us know how its going.



No,  never.   Couple antacids and lifes good.   No other sides


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2014)

Push today.   Excellent pump,  great workout. 
Exact same workout as my last push routine.   Except I added some lateral raises.   Acid reflux is subsiding.   Strength is awesome.   Loving this so far.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 5, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> No,  never.   Couple antacids and lifes good.   No other sides


This! Following along.


----------



## nsp (Mar 6, 2014)

Nearing the end of week 2 now things should be fire'n off on all cylinders.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

I noticed the heartburn went away after about 2 weeks


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice Macro profile charts


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Heartburn is gone.   This dmz3 is boosting strength like tren.  Made several trips to the dumbbell rack this morning to get bigger weight.  Pulled this morning,  feeling strong as shiite.  Typical pull day plus six sets of db pullovers.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for the log brother, KILL IT!


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Heartburn is gone.   This dmz3 is boosting strength like tren.  Made several trips to the dumbbell rack this morning to get bigger weight.  Pulled this morning,  feeling strong as shiite.  Typical pull day plus six sets of db pullovers.



Nice!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Missed leg day last week due to work.   In a patheTic attempt to make up for it I did several hundred bw squats though.   Pushed today.   There has been a large increase in my weight capacity.   I was surprised several times today with how easy the weight moved.   I think the next couple weeks are going to get better.   Still getting the reflex occasionally,  but no big deal anymore.   So far very pleased.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 16, 2014)

Been busy this week,  for work outs in though.   Still stronger.   More and more water is becoming necessary.   I'll log better next week.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 19, 2014)

Monday,  stopped in for cardio calves and abs.  Quick one. 
Tuesday,  push.  My strength is very high for me.   Weights are flying.   Muscles popping.   Had to add some preworkout carbs though,  in heavys advice.   Getting morning stomach issues.   Dmz3 Is no joke.   Very potent stuff. 
Today,  shoulder pain this morning,  so I hit legs.   Fucking incredible pump, almost painful.   I didn't squat because my shoulder hurt holding the bar.   Tried some hip thrusts for the first time.   Awesome workout.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea this stuff is potent I feel like im on a superdose of superdrol.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 19, 2014)

That gym aggression and stamina blew my mind on SuperDMZ 3.0


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2014)

SDMZ 3.0 was designed to be the BULLDOZER of designers. This product easily blows away all other oral anabolics. 

Have fun brother and stay safe!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 20, 2014)

Usually a day off today,  but I woke up early sweating so I headed in.   Shoulder bothered me on a few lifts so I just did what I could.   Which turned out to be a lot more than I expected.  Basically did full body other than front and rear delts.  Still going strong.   Carbed up and my body appreciated it.   Felt awesome.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 21, 2014)

I love that sexy carb feeling


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2014)

Last dose tomorrow,  train later today.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking forward to your final review on SDMZ 3.0 brother!

Thanks!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you heavy


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2014)

Pull day Friday,  killed it again.   Strength is awesome,  fats down, vascularity up.  Very pleased.   Popped the last two yesterday,  will report back in a few.


----------



## smoothee1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm on DMZ3 right now as well.  I have taken the dose for 12 days (today) and really experienced no side effects except for back pumps.  When i do squats and leg press with higher reps, oh damn hold on.  I love it makes you feel great.  in 12 days i have put on about 8 lbs.  Tip for the heartburn is to take a generic zantac everyday.  Been doing it for years and it helps when you take a sup with that as a side.  I strongly recommend DMZ3 to kickstart a cycle or just as a stand alone like i am doing now.


----------

